
The Children Must Play - What The US Could Learn From Finland About Education - chrismealy
http://www.tnr.com/article/politics/82329/education-reform-Finland-US
======
chrismealy
_Today, teaching is such a desirable profession that only one in ten
applicants to the country’s eight master’s programs in education is accepted.
In the United States, on the other hand, college graduates may become teachers
without earning a master’s. What’s more, Finnish teachers earn very
competitive salaries: High school teachers with 15 years of experience make
102 percent of what their fellow university graduates do. In the United
States, by contrast, they earn just 65 percent._

